# South Dakota Deer Hunting Advice



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

My hunting partner and I have drawn firearm whitetail tags for unit 35A18 SD for our first time. We will be making our first ever trip there on Nov 17-21. Wondering if anyone has any tips, pearls, advice or otherwise to aide in making this trip a memorable one. We have both hunted deer extensively in MN & WI but never in the open country of SD on public land.

Thanks in advice and good hunting,

Jack J

35A18


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

What county is that could not find the number. Did you mean 53a 18 if it is perkins county all i can say is good luck. Hunted there the last 5 years and every year has been down hill as either blue tounge or winter has killed all the mature whitetails.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

That is Harding Co., every, every wide open country. A large majority of the deer in the County are Mule deer. Whitetails are very limited to in and around portions of the Custer National Forest, some small isolated wooded draws and shelter belts around ranch homes. An any deer tag would have been much better and you'll wish you had one instead of a whitetail only tag. Some big whitetails but be very prepared on walk, walk and walk some more.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Make sure you have the GF& P walk in area maps for your unit and a laser rqnge finder is helpfull in large open range areas. A good back pack and field butchering skills are needed if you shoot one far from any roads. You can camp on state or federal Custer National Forest ground, but each has regulations on where and how far off the roads and trails. Good luck and watch out for the prickly pear cactus.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Have fun in Camp Crook! Weekday lunch time is busy in the bar / cafe as all the school kids come there to eat lunch. The locals are real cowboys / ranchers and are a friendly group for the most part.


----------

